# koi fish keeping and worms in the aquarium



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Yesterday I finished cleaning the aquarium but after filling the water I saw few tiny worms (or it looks like worms). I do not know maybe the water from the tap was not clean or what. I put the liquid (I do not know the name right now) which is 5 Milliliter per 10 Liter of water whenever we put new water. Is there anything wrong with this worms to be there and if so what should I do. btw right now the aquarium does not contain any fish.

Another question, I am planning to get two koi fish so if the person in the pet shop know how to distinguish between male and female koi fish, what do you advice me to get, male and female or what?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Planaria worms?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Planaria worms?


Agreed.

I have just one small question for the OP, how big's your tank? Koi grow very large for the average indoor aquarium - unless it's a very large tank and they're being moved to a pond later as they grow.


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Thank you.

It is 300 Liter aquarium and I am planning if they grow up too much I give it to someone or sell them to someone or replace them with others which are smaller. I was having catfish and they grow and start to become danger to the others so I took them to the pet shop and I gave them to them.

By the way what about the Planaria worms. Are they ok to be there or we should get rid of them.

By the way many times I saw pm.
does it mean other person or what.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The worms themselves wouldn't bother me but they are generally an indication of less than ideal conditions


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

hawksports

Thanks. I was searching and I saw this 
Freshwater Aquarium: Planaria worms harmful to humans?, fresh water fish tank, fresh water fish

But now about the Koi, should I get male and female?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Male or female makes no difference and unless they are big enough to breed and in breeding condition you are unlikely to be able to sex them reliably anyway


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

hawksport,

Thank you.


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

just I got 2 koi fish . I hope they live for long time.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I have never heard of keeping Kios in an aquarium mine are out in a large pond and they grew very quickly:smile5:


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

suewhite said:


> I have never heard of keeping Kios in an aquarium mine are out in a large pond and they grew very quickly:smile5:


How lucky you are. I am thinking of having a pond with koi but not these days because I should be ready for it as right now there is no $.

By the way, I have a question about these worms. Are they there in the tap water itself or they appear in dirty aquarium.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

They appear in the aquarium


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

hawksport

Thanks.


----------

